# equipment trailer



## dts99 (Feb 27, 2012)

anybody haul the equipment IE tractors skid steers in a dump trailer? and real cons to this? im going to buy a 14' 14000gvw dump trailer, i hope it does everything i need it to


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Feb 27, 2012)

dts99 said:


> anybody haul the equipment IE tractors skid steers in a dump trailer? and real cons to this? im going to buy a 14' 14000gvw dump trailer, i hope it does everything i need it to



I used to, but it is kinda a pain to always have to get out the ramps and put down the rear jacks. I bought a skid steer trailer, and i rarely use the dump to haul the skid loader anymore. The deck heights on dumps is a little higher so the ramp angles are a little steeper. Other thing is with my skid loader in my dump trailer, I am over 10,000 lbs and you are legally required to have a class A cdl.


----------



## lacky (Feb 27, 2012)

I bought my dump trailer for the pretty much the same reasons. I wanted something to pull double duty. Well, I am buying another trailer tomorrow. Moving the ramps is a total pain in the a**. The dump trailer is great for the logs just not for the equipment.

Chris


----------



## Toddppm (Feb 28, 2012)

CDL with anything over 10k is a big con. I use a 6x12 10k for my Bobcat, got sick of seeing the eqpt. trailer just sitting 99% of the time so got the dump trailer for double duty. Didn't know what I was missing out on, use it all the time. Cheaper than another dump truck and can haul almost as much. I don't take the Bobcat out all that often though. It is a pain to croutch down behind it to chain it down , pretty tight fit.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Feb 28, 2012)

I have a light duty equipment trailer I use for the mini skid, and a 16K dump trailer that gets used for it occasionally as well. Much easier to use the equipment trailer but if I could only have one trailer, I'd keep the dump.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Feb 28, 2012)

Dump trailers are the shiznit, I dont use it to haul equip tho, for the same reasons as above. Its real hard to load the machine when the trailer is full of wood :yoyo:


----------



## sgreanbeans (Feb 28, 2012)

dts99 said:


> anybody haul the equipment IE tractors skid steers in a dump trailer? and real cons to this? im going to buy a 14' 14000gvw dump trailer, i hope it does everything i need it to



What kind? There are ALOT of cheapys out there. Be careful, some of them wont last a year or two in this biznass. I have a Baker Built, 12,000lb. I paid as much for it used, as you can buy a new Dumper-Roo. But it will last, those cheapys, dump a big log in it and you will be sorry, axles will be fine, but everything else wont, they use real thin metal, no gussets and real weak rams. Heard of them blowing seals just lifting a large load and the welds on the bed separate real easy


----------



## squad143 (Feb 28, 2012)

Toddppm said:


> CDL with anything over 10k is a big con. I use a 6x12 10k for my Bobcat, got sick of seeing the eqpt. trailer just sitting 99% of the time so got the dump trailer for double duty. Didn't know what I was missing out on, use it all the time. Cheaper than another dump truck and can haul almost as much. I don't take the Bobcat out all that often though. It is a pain to croutch down behind it to chain it down , pretty tight fit.



Lots of good advice here.

Check into the "transport" rules where you live as well. Legally we can pull a 14,000 lb trailer without a CDL. 

Fortunately I have access to a friends 7 ton float trailer, but have not borrowed it since purchasing my dump trailer.

Since i have a mini skid steer, its not as confining as loading a full size bobcat into the dump trailer. However, it can be done. It would great to have both an equipment trailer and a dump trailer. However, they do take up a bit of room and there is the extra cost associated with owning two trailers. In our area, large trailers require an annual inspection (more $).

I purchased a Griffin trailer out of Elkhart IN. It's a 6 ton and is 6x12. Great trailer, well built and good quality. Powder coat paint, came with ramps (heavy though). 

When looking at dump trailers, shop around. As said earlier, there are alot of cheaply built units out there that won't hold up. If loading equipment, drop axles are a major plus to have.

Best of luck.

Mini, pine tree & 7 ton float.






6 ton dump trailer with a load of hemlock.


----------



## squad143 (Feb 28, 2012)

Oh yeah, the dump trailer holds more chips than my Dodge 3500 chip truck.


----------



## acme0007 (Feb 28, 2012)

I use a dump trailer when I bring my stumper or Boxer or both. It works great and when I need to haul off the big logs I just hit the dump or haul to a processing site then head back to the job and load up. I have a three way gate on mine not super heavy duty but works just like a lawn service gate but heaver than that. I don't have a full size skid loader so I can't give any op about that. It does have a 14k rating and full DOT specs though. I also have a small trailer to haul just one of the units when needed. The small ones can be bought all the time for less than a grand, I paid $500 for this one which is factory built 5x10 with a gate and 3500k axle.
As stated above some of the units aren't super duty and built lighter. I wanted a lighter one because I pull it with my Tundra and it's no problem, it has brakes anyway. You just need to look under them and check out the way things are built. My advise is you usually get what you pay for, if you want a heavy duty unit then it's gonna be heavy and should have the iron to back it up.


----------



## flushcut (Feb 28, 2012)

I haul my mini in my dump trailer as well as a full size skid steer(not at the same time), logs, firewood, dirt, gravel, chips, mulch, compost, garbage, brush, demo debris, furniture, building material, and whatever else I need to move. I like multi purpose tools ya know more bang for the buck.


----------



## Kottonwood (Feb 28, 2012)

*Get a small equipment trailer too*

I've got a 15000 lb dump trailer and used to load my sk500 in it from time to time, also used to load it on the back of my flatbed truck. Once I upgraded to the sk650 I bent the ramps I was using. I built some newer bigger heavier duty ramps..... and bent those too. Decided it is just not safe to load on something that high up. Got a small flatbed trailer and I fit the mini on it with all the attachments.... way easier and safer. Also, of course the fact that you can't load the mini when the trailer is full.

Dump trailers are the #### though, definitely make sure you buy one that is overbuilt as hell. Mine weighs about five grand, has two 7500 lb axles and a 15000 lb ram that looks just as beefy as the pto driven one in my dump truck..... still I think the damn hydro pump went out yesterday(first time I have had trouble with this trailer), with a full load of russian olive...... dammit


----------



## treeman75 (Feb 28, 2012)

I bought a 14' 14000lbs PJ dump trailer, it was a little over 6k. It seems like a decent trailer it has work well. I have a mini and when the trailer is full I load the mini on the back of the truck if i dont have far to go.View attachment 226542

I wish I had a pic of the big load of logs and the mini on the truck. I didnt have far to go and lucky I didnt get stopped.


----------



## Sagetown (Feb 28, 2012)

My 16' trailer is barely big enough for my equipment.


----------



## since16 (Feb 28, 2012)

*dump trailer*

I have a 14' 14k dump trailer it is sweet and very functional make sure u get one w a sizzor lift they will lift even when tires are about to blow. It is a little scary loading light bobcat s185 in it(not heavy enough to smash down the rearend) but loading a s250 it works just fine. Brakes great too.


----------



## Pelorus (Feb 28, 2012)

I use a 6-ton rated 5 X 10' JDJ dump trailer. Use a 2003 Tundra to pull it, and am suprised the tranny on the poor truck hasn't blown yet. That truck sure doesn't owe me anything. The trailer has also been excellent. Got one 5' wide instead of 6' so that the wheel width would match the Tundra. Met a guy I did a job for a few weeks ago with a 2004 Tundra - he has 470,000 km (around 282,000 miles) on it. Said he was going to trade it in a couple of years ago when it had only around 250,000K on it and the dealer offered him peanuts, so he is just gtonna continue to use it till it dies in action.


----------



## Juicemang (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm on my second dump trailer. First was a 14' 14k bri-mar 2'sides, then I added on another 20" with some tube and sheet the first winter I had it. I paid around 8 or 9 grand, had it for 4 years, never had any problems with it. Sold it to another local tree guy this winter for 6k and bought myself a new one with factory high sides and hydraulic jack stand :msp_smile:. After loading a mini and stump grinder in and out of the dump trailer for 4 years I have had enough... Getting a 20' enclosed trailer for the mini, grinder and gear this spring. Going with a third truck and enclosed trailer should make it so I can do 95% of my work in one trip. Less running to the dump mid day, or having to dump then go back and pick up equipment. Everything out in the morning and back at night. As far as brand goes, after owning a bri-mar, I wouldn't go with anything else. Its defiantly more up front but you get what you pay for...


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Feb 29, 2012)

I bought a 14' 12,000 lb gvw Pequea trailer a couple years ago. They are made locally. Great trailer. I paid $2500 for it, I repainted it, and built wood sides for it. It has a 14 cubic yard worth of volume. In the one pic, you can see my Pequea 18' skid steer trailer I got for $1900. I repainted, redecked that one as well.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Feb 29, 2012)

treeman75 said:


> I bought a 14' 14000lbs PJ dump trailer, it was a little over 6k. It seems like a decent trailer it has work well. I have a mini and when the trailer is full I load the mini on the back of the truck if i dont have far to go.View attachment 226542
> 
> I wish I had a pic of the big load of logs and the mini on the truck. I didnt have far to go and lucky I didnt get stopped.



Those PJ's look pretty tough, landscaper buddy has one, real nice welds, looks like a bike builder did them. 

@squad, is that your chipper hooked to your dump trailer, hooked to your truck? If so, is that legal? Not that I care if is legal or not, just wondering.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Feb 29, 2012)

Before I had my bucket truck i did the same thing. I would tow the trailer with one truck and the chipper with another to the job. Then I would hook the trailer to the chipper with the hitch i mounted on the back of the trailer. Works pretty good, but you can back it up. I dont think its legal in pa to tow it on the road. I have seen rv pulling a truck thats pulling a boat or enclosed trailer. Makes for one long ass rig.


----------



## squad143 (Feb 29, 2012)

sgreanbeans said:


> @squad, is that your chipper hooked to your dump trailer, hooked to your truck? If so, is that legal? Not that I care if is legal or not, just wondering.



Yes the chipper is hooked to the back of the dump trailer. Yes it is legal in Ontario, as long as the whole outfit is not longer than 75'. That, and the combined weight of what you're towing can not exceed 14,000 lbs without having a class A (CDL) license. Technically it is not considered a double trailer as in Ontario the chipper is "towable equipment", no license plate.

Before I bought the dump truck (last year), that's how I used to roll. We'd call it "The train". Can't back it up more than five feet unless you get lucky. When I first started using it, every MTO Officer (transport police) in my area, would pull me over. Once they knew the rig and that I always ran with the proper documents/logs, it happened a lot less. Bit of a PITA for a while though.

One advantage of the chipper, is that it's small and light (2000 lbs). The whole set up tows amazing, loaded or empty. Don't think it would wok that well with a lot bigger chipper.


----------



## flushcut (Feb 29, 2012)

Sometimes I wish I could "train" gear like that here. I started out with one truck a chipper and the dump trailer what a PITA.


----------



## ShermanC (Mar 4, 2012)

*Great input or feedback to this thread.*

The posts I've read to date indicate lots of us go through deep thought before investing in supportive equipment like trailers. Although a trailer doesn't do the direct work, it supports getting work and to the job site(s). Your shopping criteria should include 1. Utility, 2. Cost, 
3. Size for accessing most jobs you do most often, 4. Versatility for getting more done in less time, 5. User reviews if available, And 6. How the unit would be hauled with what truck(s) you have. If a used unit looks like a bargain check carefully to find reasons why it is being sold. You will make a wise decision and hopefully earn a quick return pour investment. Buena suerte!


----------



## dts99 (Mar 4, 2012)

as the op i just want to say thanks for all the great input, i havent purchased anything yet, i have time. i dont have the equipment to haul with it yet, right now my good buddy who has a mini excavator has been my wood moving guy all winter. im still going with a 14 foot dump, but i am deffently looking for one made with thicker gauge steel.


----------



## Walt41 (Mar 4, 2012)

Pelorus said:


> I use a 6-ton rated 5 X 10' JDJ dump trailer. Use a 2003 Tundra to pull it, and am suprised the tranny on the poor truck hasn't blown yet. That truck sure doesn't owe me anything. The trailer has also been excellent. Got one 5' wide instead of 6' so that the wheel width would match the Tundra. Met a guy I did a job for a few weeks ago with a 2004 Tundra - he has 470,000 km (around 282,000 miles) on it. Said he was going to trade it in a couple of years ago when it had only around 250,000K on it and the dealer offered him peanuts, so he is just gtonna continue to use it till it dies in action.



JDJ makes some excellent dump trailers, I was lucky enough to trade around for two of them last season and rebuilt one so far, it works great but has been loaned out for months...guess I'll have to get after the other one soon
.Finally Got Another Dump Trailer - GreensForum.com


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 4, 2012)

squad143 said:


> Yes the chipper is hooked to the back of the dump trailer. Yes it is legal in Ontario, as long as the whole outfit is not longer than 75'. That, and the combined weight of what you're towing can not exceed 14,000 lbs without having a class A (CDL) license. Technically it is not considered a double trailer as in Ontario the chipper is "towable equipment", no license plate.
> 
> Before I bought the dump truck (last year), that's how I used to roll. We'd call it "The train". Can't back it up more than five feet unless you get lucky. When I first started using it, every MTO Officer (transport police) in my area, would pull me over. Once they knew the rig and that I always ran with the proper documents/logs, it happened a lot less. Bit of a PITA for a while though.
> 
> One advantage of the chipper, is that it's small and light (2000 lbs). The whole set up tows amazing, loaded or empty. Don't think it would wok that well with a lot bigger chipper.



you should build another one of those kick ass tops like what you have on the dodge for the dump trailer , I mean that would be sweet


----------



## mattfr12 (Mar 4, 2012)

squad143 said:


> Yes the chipper is hooked to the back of the dump trailer. Yes it is legal in Ontario, as long as the whole outfit is not longer than 75'. That, and the combined weight of what you're towing can not exceed 14,000 lbs without having a class A (CDL) license. Technically it is not considered a double trailer as in Ontario the chipper is "towable equipment", no license plate.
> 
> Before I bought the dump truck (last year), that's how I used to roll. We'd call it "The train". Can't back it up more than five feet unless you get lucky. When I first started using it, every MTO Officer (transport police) in my area, would pull me over. Once they knew the rig and that I always ran with the proper documents/logs, it happened a lot less. Bit of a PITA for a while though.
> 
> One advantage of the chipper, is that it's small and light (2000 lbs). The whole set up tows amazing, loaded or empty. Don't think it would wok that well with a lot bigger chipper.



How does chipping into a dump trailer work out for you. What are you using to keep chips from getting out?

I thought about getting one a while back to make my pickup be able to haul a substantial amount of chips/logs.

Iooked at getting a 14k gvw. Do you think I would be able to chip into it with a large chipper like a 2400xl morbark.
I know I couldn't tow it like that but it would be sweet.


----------



## minifly3 (Mar 4, 2012)

kinda oftopic but not really..

I was wondering if anyone has ever took a dump trailer or half dump/ half flat deck trailer and mounted a chipper to the deck so that you were pulling a combined chipper/ dump trailer. If this is confusing i could make a photoshop picture up.. basically dump trailer with chipper mounted on deck infront of it


----------



## mattfr12 (Mar 4, 2012)

minifly3 said:


> kinda oftopic but not really..
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has ever took a dump trailer or half dump/ half flat deck trailer and mounted a chipper to the deck so that you were pulling a combined chipper/ dump trailer. If this is confusing i could make a photoshop picture up.. basically dump trailer with chipper mounted on deck infront of it



Bandit makes one its on their website.


----------



## nitro1253 (Mar 4, 2012)

minifly3 said:


> kinda oftopic but not really..
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has ever took a dump trailer or half dump/ half flat deck trailer and mounted a chipper to the deck so that you were pulling a combined chipper/ dump trailer. If this is confusing i could make a photoshop picture up.. basically dump trailer with chipper mounted on deck infront of it



theres one on ebay now
Bear Cat 72825 Chipper and 12' dump trailer combo | eBay


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Mar 4, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> How does chipping into a dump trailer work out for you. What are you using to keep chips from getting out?
> 
> I thought about getting one a while back to make my pickup be able to haul a substantial amount of chips/logs.
> 
> ...



What i found out that works best is to lift the bed up a little bit and then chip into it. That way most of the chips go into the bed and not over the front. Kinda like this


----------



## squad143 (Mar 5, 2012)

treeclimber101 said:


> you should build another one of those kick ass tops like what you have on the dodge for the dump trailer , I mean that would be sweet



Yeah, that would be nice. This was a lot cheaper though.:smile:

One advantage of having it open, is that it's easier to load chunks into.


----------



## squad143 (Mar 5, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> How does chipping into a dump trailer work out for you. What are you using to keep chips from getting out?
> 
> I thought about getting one a while back to make my pickup be able to haul a substantial amount of chips/logs.
> 
> ...



I just place 2 sheets of 1/4" plywood across the top and drag the mesh tarp up over the top. I place a cut piece of plywood across the front (& under the tarp).

I'm sure you could chip into it with a larger chipper. Depends on your chute height. You could always build the sides up higher. Mine are the height they are so I can store it in my garage for the winter. In the picture, you can see that we tilted up the last sheet of plywood to accommodate the lower sides. Works for us.


----------



## mattfr12 (Mar 5, 2012)

squad143 said:


> I just place 2 sheets of 1/4" plywood across the top and drag the mesh tarp up over the top. I place a cut piece of plywood across the front (& under the tarp).
> 
> I'm sure you could chip into it with a larger chipper. Depends on your chute height. You could always build the sides up higher. Mine are the height they are so I can store it in my garage for the winter. In the picture, you can see that we tilted up the last sheet of plywood to accommodate the lower sides. Works for us.



is that your lift in the picture? the local rental yard sells the 40ft ones all the time and I've almost grabbed one so many times but always say thats what i have a saddle for. one day I'm probably gonna do it just to make quick backyard work a lot faster.


----------



## NCTREE (Mar 5, 2012)

Pelorus said:


> I use a 6-ton rated 5 X 10' JDJ dump trailer. Use a 2003 Tundra to pull it, and am suprised the tranny on the poor truck hasn't blown yet. That truck sure doesn't owe me anything. The trailer has also been excellent. Got one 5' wide instead of 6' so that the wheel width would match the Tundra. Met a guy I did a job for a few weeks ago with a 2004 Tundra - he has 470,000 km (around 282,000 miles) on it. Said he was going to trade it in a couple of years ago when it had only around 250,000K on it and the dealer offered him peanuts, so he is just gtonna continue to use it till it dies in action.



i have a 02 tundra that ive been pulling my stumpy around it weighs about 4000lbs with the trailer and my bandit 990. I have no electric brake hook up on it which i need to do, my overdrive selenoid just wnt out on the tranny other than that it seems to do fine. I think the pulling caused the selenoid problem.


----------



## Pelorus (Mar 5, 2012)

"have a 02 tundra that ive been pulling my stumpy around it weighs about 4000lbs with the trailer and my bandit 990. I have no electric brake hook up on it which i need to do, my overdrive selenoid just wnt out on the tranny other than that it seems to do fine. I think the pulling caused the selenoid problem." 


I don't get more than 2 years out of a set of front brake pads on my '03. The death of the air conditioner caused some sadness. Had extra leaf put in rear springs - helps when carrying mongo loads of wood & towing chipper at the same time.


----------



## squad143 (Mar 6, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> is that your lift in the picture? the local rental yard sells the 40ft ones all the time and I've almost grabbed one so many times but always say thats what i have a saddle for. one day I'm probably gonna do it just to make quick backyard work a lot faster.



No unfortunately. It's a rental. It's a tz50.

I would love to own one. They are around $20,000 used and I can rent one for $200/day.

They are a little bouncy though. I feel safer in my saddle. :smile:


----------

